# Painters and decorators



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone able to recommend these people. My predecessors left my villa in bad way with holes and rawlplugs still in situ and horrible black marks on walls which I've tried to wash off but to no avail.

Have decided to redecorate the whole place now to mark it as mine.

Would like employ guys that will take care of my furniture and not leave drips etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Why did you not get your landlord to tidy up the place before moving in? Usually a landlord will do that and many have their own people who handle maintenance and general repairs.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Why did you not get your landlord to tidy up the place before moving in? Usually a landlord will do that and many have their own people who handle maintenance and general repairs.


Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's true. Normally, you would snag with the agent who would take the list to the landlord to rectify, etc. Nonetheless, try Farnek and Jim'll Fixit.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you, that was the answer I was looking for. I will contact them


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

petrolhead said:


> Thank you, that was the answer I was looking for. I will contact them


I am setting up a business to do this sort of thing, but in the meantime the only people I use and trust is Cairo Maintenance. Call Ronnie on 050 6452160

He is really good and totally trustworthy.

James


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> I am setting up a business to do this sort of thing, but in the meantime the only people I use and trust is Cairo Maintenance. Call Ronnie on 050 6452160
> 
> He is really good and totally trustworthy.
> 
> James


Thanks James, good one. Much appreciated. When required in the future will be sure to contact you


----------

